# Quiero hacer un Lavamanos automatico



## Paulina (May 17, 2009)

*Quiero hacer un lavamanos automatico*

pero no encuentro información de el cto interno ni nada por el estilo. 

Quisiera q me ayudaran con ideas, link o cosas similares. lo voy a usar como un proyecto

Todos los sitos q he visitado hablan de las electrovalvulas!, q por medio de pic o 555, etc.  

pero ningun  lugar dice o proporciona la información o estructura completa de como armarlo. :evil: 

*Por su atensión gracias! *


----------



## unleased! (May 17, 2009)

Un lavamanos?
Los lavamanos o lavabos no se suelen construir, se suelen montar, aunque siempre se puede hacer algo de modo artesano:





No entiendo muy bién para qué un 555 y una electroválvula  
Si necesitas grifos temporizados los hay a vender, son los que se usan en los baños públicos:
http://www.nautilus21.com/catalog/product_información.php?cPath=49_94&products_id=274
Saludos.


----------



## krit (May 17, 2009)

Solo tienes que poner una fotocelula que al acercar las manos debajo del grifo active una electrovalvula para abrir el paso del agua.


----------



## franko1819 (May 17, 2009)

o sino un sensor de proximidad


----------



## tecnogirl (May 18, 2009)

paulina: Sensor optico + electrovalvula, como ten han dicho es una buena solucion. Solo ten presente que todos esos gadgets electronicos dependen de la electricidad. Si el baño es de una institucion o de acceso publico, piensa el dia en que no haya electricidad!. Si este es tu caso, lo mejor seria emplear dispositivos que llaman fluxometros que no dependen de la electricidad. Saludos


----------



## unleased! (May 18, 2009)

Un consejo: no emplees mas de 24V para alimentar tu circuito. Ya se sabe, electricidad y agua no es una buena combinación.
Saludos.


----------



## ricardo25 (May 18, 2009)

colega: podria hacerlo con una electrovalvula conectada a la llave, pero si puede busque una que no use mas de 12v ya que podrias poner una bateria de respaldo qu8e se recargue con electricidad y cuando se corte la electricidad funcione igual, puedes emplear una bateria de central de alarmas
saludos ojala te sirva esta idea


----------



## karl (May 19, 2009)

las luces para alberca son de 12 volts CD por seguridad, creo que duele menos la descarga .

Acerca del circuito, ya te han dicho lo que necesitas saber, una electrovalvula de 12 volts, conectada a un sensor de presencia optico, y si, te conviene tener un backup mecánico (la idea del fluxometro esta bien), para aquel dia en que la luz no llegue, en este caso, tienes que puentearlo como un arreglo "O" electrónico, el fluxometro de un lado y la electrovalvula del otro, si no hay luz, aprietas el boton del fluxometro y listo.


----------



## cesartm (May 19, 2009)

Buena idea yo voy a hacer un toilet automatico...


----------



## alexus (May 21, 2009)

todo lo anteriormene dicho, 
[sensor de proximidad que cuando acerques la mano sature un transistor (en modo conmutador) y que excite un rele para activar la electrovalvula] + [artesania] + [manualidad] = lavamanos automatico! con buena lo digo!


----------



## scourgeofmalice (Jun 4, 2011)

si alguien me puede ayudar se los agradeceria... necesito saber si alguien tiene el circuito para el control automatico de un fluxometro para W.C's y migitorios , de ese que cuando uno se acerca al migitorio a orinar a la hora de irse y que el sensor no detecta nada se llena de agua y se limpia el migitorio...espero que me puedan ayudar y de antemano muchas gracias


----------



## pandacba (Jun 4, 2011)

Eso se hace muy simplemente con un detector IR, genera un puso en la detección y en el flanco de bajada acciona un timer tras lo cual energiza una electrovalvula por otro tiempo o via sensores(si se trabaja con depósito, si no utilza depósitos solo se maneja por tiempo)


----------



## scourgeofmalice (Jun 5, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Eso se hace muy simplemente con un detector IR, genera un puso en la detección y en el flanco de bajada acciona un timer tras lo cual energiza una electrovalvula por otro tiempo o via sensores(si se trabaja con depósito, si no utilza depósitos solo se maneja por tiempo)



Muchas gracias... si me pudieras facilitar algun tipo de diagrama o algo asi te lo agradeceria mucho, de cualquier manera la info que acabas de darme me va a ayudar mucho, gracias


----------



## pandacba (Jun 5, 2011)

Podes utilzar cualquier sensor IR pásivo comercial tienen una salida a relay cuando detecta se activa alli a su vez ativas temporizador echo con el 555, cuando vuelve a masa se dispara y en su salida via un transistor comandas la electrovalvula en lo posible que trabaje a 12 o 24 v máx no utilices que se accionen con 220 por una cuestión de seguridad


----------



## scourgeofmalice (Jun 5, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Podes utilzar cualquier sensor IR pásivo comercial tienen una salida a relay cuando detecta se activa alli a su vez ativas temporizador echo con el 555, cuando vuelve a masa se dispara y en su salida via un transistor comandas la electrovalvula en lo posible que trabaje a 12 o 24 v máx no utilices que se accionen con 220 por una cuestión de seguridad



muchas gracias


----------



## ricaldo (Dic 27, 2011)

hola a todos, también estoy interesado en el proyecto, yo puedo diseñar el circuito de control y todo, pero no tengo ni idea de que tipo de electrovalvula  utilizar, si alguien puede darme la idea de alguna referencia le agradezco.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 27, 2011)

Preferentemente una de 12 Vdc , sinó una de lavarropas de 220-110 Vca


----------

